# FTP tarballs of current src...



## JamesElstone (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi _a_ll,

Need to draw on these forums expert knowledge a little please to understand the update process on FreeBSD in a little more detail:

I want to update a FreeBSD box that is not connected to the Internet (think of it as an island). The only access to the internet is, dare I say it, via a single Windows machine which only has the ability _to_ download files via FTP/HTTPp, followed by a CD-based mandrollic mandraulic transfer method.

(I do accept this is not an ideal scenario, but do not want to get into a VM scenario with the Windows box as a host, unless really needed, as this brings extra overhead and complexity).

Question: Are updated src tarballs for 9.1-RELEASE even available via FTP?

I do note that ftp://ftp5.uk.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/9.1-RELEASE/ contains the 9.1 release from December last year, but are the only usable methods for getting the latest RELEASE src on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/synching.html?

Or would it be simply a case of mirroring http://update.freebsd.org/ and making this available via HTTP to the relevant FreeBSD server?  Would I run into issues with the pub.ssl (an X.509 certificate I presume) on a private server?

Thank you in advance for your kind wisdom,

James.


----------



## rusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Daily snapshots can be found at https://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/
In the ftp directory of the required arch/release you'l find the relevant src.txz


----------



## JamesElstone (Jul 5, 2013)

Is https://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/ an official mirror?


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 5, 2013)

No, but it's owned by Hiroki Sato, a FreeBSD committer.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

The AllBSD snapshot system is very nice, with daily builds and a visible build status.  Official snapshots are also available at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/.  I think these are updated monthly.


----------

